# Bolens Huskey Ridemaster



## amy (Sep 24, 2006)

Just wanted to thank everyone who provided me with info on my tractor. I have just listed it on E-bay, so the info was very helpful!!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Good luck and give us a link here!

Dean


----------



## amy (Sep 24, 2006)

*E-bay link for Bolens Husky*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Bolens-...ryZ11757QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

looks like you have and are a winner!!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

that is one of the coolest tractors I have ever seen.  

Andy


----------

